# Giving OPT a try for the New Year



## Duncan (Dec 23, 2002)

So, I will take this program for a test run.  I am not going to post the specifics here, just a general synopsis.  If I get a scanner I will scan my program cards to this tread.  Here is my outline...

Dynamic warmup-20 mins
Active Stretch-15 mins
Core lift 3 sets of 6, 3 sets of triples
Assistance work with balance challenging variable in all 3 planes of motion 12 sets, all rep ranges
Core work-Lower Back, Abs, obliques, and hips 15 sets, high reps
Dynamic Movement on the 1st and last day of the training week.
Training week is Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday.


Balance variables-Unbalanced load, on fitball, on medicine ball, on dyna disk, 1-legged, half flat bench, on balance board, and anything else i can up with

Fitness assessment variables-225 max repititions for bench, 4 rep max squat, 4 rep max deadlift, 4 rep max shoulder press, Aerobic Capacity, 40 yard dash, BF%, body circumferences, anything else that comes to mind.

My diet has yet to be designed, but it will not be ultra low carbs,  the routine I have designed will be difficult enough.  I designed this program so that diet could stay the same and stilll attain great results.  I imagine I will just hit 200g of protein, 60g of good fats and let the slow burning carbs do the rest.  Before and after pics will be taken.  I am currently in the process of fattening up really well for this so my pre-pics will be attrocious.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh crap, I finally have some time to log my stuff.  I started this last week and, as of today, have dropped 7 lbs with no alteration in diet.  Diet starts today.  Well, my measurements from last week are in, and they are not good.  Everything is unflexed and taken at the midpoint.

Chest  43"
Bicep  14"    14"
Forearm  12"      12"
Abdomen         36" Ouch
waist          34.5"  Ouch again
Quads      22.5"         22.75"
Calves      16"              16"

Skinfolds
Chest     7mm
Abdomen    31mm
Thigh      7mm
Weight   222 lbs

Alot of work ahead of me, but the initial results are promising.  I will not put my initial weights in because I am having a break in period for the first 3 weeks since I have not touched a weight in a month other than to hand them to a client.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 16, 2003)

2 weeks in:


Chest 43.5"
Biceps  14"    14"
Abdomen   36"
Waist   34"
Thighs 23.5"    23.75"
Calves  15.75"    15.75"

Weight 209 lbs

Must have made an error on the 1st weeks quad measurement, bt everything else I know I did correctly.  I was a little less tight on the tape this week too.  By week 4 I should have a fairly accurate vision of my progress.  I must say, as well, that I am alot more spatially aware of myself when playing sports.  I was playing basketball today and my coordination, balance, and agility have improved greatly, besides the fact that I suck at basketball.  I also seem to be able to juggle a soccer ball alot better than I ever have.


----------



## Leethal (Jan 16, 2003)

*19lbs*

You dropped 19lbs in two weeks, DAMN


----------



## Duncan (Jan 16, 2003)

13, but alot of it was water and undigested food from the holidays just waiting to be shytted out.  Right now is where the real weight, ie. fat, comes off.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 30, 2003)

Chest 42"
Bicep 14" 14"
Forearm 12" 12"
Abdomen 34" 
waist 34" 
Quads 24" 24"
Calves 16" 16"

Skinfolds
Chest 6mm
Abdomen 28mm
Thigh 6mm
Weight ??? Will find out tomorrow at the gym.  I expect that I am around 205 or so, though.  My goal date is March 12 and my goal is 190 lbs, with no strength loss and a BF% around 8%.  15 lbs in 6 weeks is gonna be cuttin it pretty close.  I could easily lose it quickly, but I want to be smarter this time than in previous attempts.  Coincidentally, this is the first time that I have cut up on a non-keto diet in about 2 years.  For last spring I got to 195 on a keto diet, but I put all of the weight back on within the first couple of days of boozing.  6 weeks to fun in the sun.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 5, 2003)

Arms    14"     14"
Chest     42.5"
Ab          33"
Waist     33"
Thighs  23.5"    23.5"
Calves 16"       16"

Skinfolds 
Chest                6mm
Abdomen          26mm
Thigh                 6mm


206 lbs


----------

